# Is the Edge ready for actual use yet?



## Just a J0e (Dec 6, 2002)

I was ready to buy a Cable Edge just now and stopped to check the forum first.
Now I am scared to death of them.
Am I seeing just an unfortunate, small percent who are having trouble with these or is the Edge just not ready for reliable service yet?

I wanted 4K capability and had been considering a Bolt but I was warned that hardware was not at all reliable. I have been spoiled by my Premier S4 that has worked flawlessly (if a little slow on loading apps) for years!


----------



## KDPearson (Dec 14, 2019)

I can't speak to the small v large percentage, but my experience with the Tivo Edge since November has been good. It works, communicates fine with my many MoCA minis. The main negative experiences have been getting the networking and cable card technology worked out initially, but that has been taken care of and the system works. The only Edge specific complaint I have is that it occasionally reboots, which is a common complaint on this board. Does it happen often to me? No, but often enough to be noticeable. Mainly if I hit too many remote control button commands quickly. Anyway, it happens maybe once or twice a week. Not usually while watching a show/movie more typically when switching channels or shows. I would classify it as a very minor annoyance.

Would I recommend Edge to a friend. Yes, if the friend was reasonably good with technology. As I said, initial networking and cable card issues are problematic. But information from this board and my own technology knowledge solved all the problems. Setup difficulty on scale of 1-10 is about a 4 (assuming cable card and MoCA). Someone non-technical will struggle. But anyone capable of trouble shooting some simple networking can get it done without too much trouble. If you are not dealing with networking then difficulty rating drops to a 2 and mostly depends upon skill of Cable installer in setting up cable card initially. I needed 2 installers/technicians to show up before I had cable card working well. If no networking or cable card neeeded then I suspect Edge would be plug and play.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

it was not ready at launch if your cable company uses switched digital video


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love mine. Many of the initial quirks have been worked out with updates. Still more to go. But it looks like Tivo is certainly working on these issues, as there has been a new update basically every month so far:
2/7/2020: 21.9.2.1.v8-usm-12-d6f
3/10/2020: 21.9.7.v3-usm-12-d6f
4/31/2020: 21.9.7.v7-usm-12-d6f
6/2/2020: 21.9.7.v8-usm-12-d6f
7/24/2020: 21.9.7.v10-usm-12-d6f

I love the processor's speed, made my old Premiere look like molasses 

Slide Pro remote doesn't work yet. Apparently not high priority, but the Lux remote is fantastic. I haven't really been missing the Slide Pro much actually. The Lux has motion activated backlight, the Slide Pro needed a button press.

Not having been through a Roamio or Bolt, I dove right into the TE4 interface and I find it intuitive. Sure the diehard TE3 fans have a laundry list of things they call "deal breakers", but it's not a steep learning curve IMHO. I'm also single, too, and many blame the TE4 resistance on a spouse.

In fact I like it so much, that although my HOA has chosen Hotwire fiber service to replace Comcast, and since I don't thing Hotwire is going to have cablecard compatible service, so I'm gonna pay out of pocket for a full Comcast bill without the HOA fee subsidy. Maybe I'm just crazy. Never seen a cable company DVR that I liked.

edit...
I just noticed you'rte also making a huge leap from a Premiere, just as I did, so the features available on it that the Premiere didn't have the horsepower to do, the Quickmode feature is neat Works great for the news and weather on TV. Also a challenge when quizzing yourself while watching Jeopardy. There's a SPS code to change the speed too.

Premiere didn't have the hardware to stream recordings to your smartphone, either on LAN or WAN. I don't even get good service with Verizon at my workplace, and no wifi, but streaming is great.

I boosted my Premiere to 4 TB, and I saw somebody here just got a 14 TB working in the Edge.

I don't have sporadic reboots like another poster noted. Maybe has happened 3 times in the past 6 months with it.

One other thing is compatibility with PC software, such as kmttg and pytivo desktop. While I havent seen a way to move videos from my PC to the Tivo, I have no trouble downloading shows on the Tivo to the PC. In fact it's a whole ton faster. On the PRemiere, transferring a 1 hour show would take nearly 1 hour, with the Edge iis less than 10 minutes. Don't recall exactly. It basically is limited to the speed of the 100mbit ethernet.

Being unable to upload videos from PC to Tivo is not very important, because I've got a FireTV stick and the Tivo Stream 4k "stick?" both of which have Kodi loaded on it, and they play videos right from a shared folder on my PC.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a J0e said:


> I was ready to buy a Cable Edge just now and stopped to check the forum first.
> Now I am scared to death of them.
> Am I seeing just an unfortunate, small percent who are having trouble with these or is the Edge just not ready for reliable service yet?
> 
> I wanted 4K capability and had been considering a Bolt but I was warned that hardware was not at all reliable. I have been spoiled by my Premier S4 that has worked flawlessly (if a little slow on loading apps) for years!


Having absolutely no experience with the Edge I'll throw my 2 cents in anyway. People without problems rarely post about how well everything works. Everyone with trouble will post. True with every product.

Coming from the Premiere you are going to be used to the TE3 UI. The Bolt can be side graded to TE3, but the Edge cannot. You will be locked into TE4. This may not be a problem for you. It would be for me. There are a couple of TE3 features that I consider deal breakers. I wouldn't be able to upload videos to my Tivo using TE4. I don't use the guide much, but my wife does. The so called Live Guide is not available in TE4 only the grid guide.

I run a Roameo and a Bolt. The Bolt hardware seems fine. The big hardware problem with the Bolt is the 3TB hard drive had a short lifespan. As far as I know Tivo is no longer offering the 3TB drive anyway.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I have both a Bolt (3TB) and an new Edge (2TB), after I switched my Bolt to another room and set up the Edge my Bolt hard drive went in about a month, the unit was 3 years old, I just took it apart, cut a hole and am now running a WD 3 TB 3.5 inch disk next to the Bolt, works great, but knowing that I purchased another 3.5 inch drive ( and tools) to use with my Edge (will make a hole) if that drive goes out. I also have the extension cables for the drive.


----------



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I've had mine with Spectrum SDV cable for about a month and LOVE it!


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

I have had network issues with the mini devices, most of that went away with setting static IP addresses, and then it got better with more recent updates to the Edge code. My edge will sometimes now have its ethernet port crash, so if that happens it takes a while to for it to reset on its own, but it does. At this point I have switched to a DirecTV style set up where I have a tivo bridge+ providing internet/Ethernet bridging for the edge and and one of the minis. It has been about a week and I have had 0 issues at this point with the new setup, but that doesn't mean there still won't be a problem eventually.

Something could be wrong with my Edge specifically causing the Ethernet interface to crash. My Edge doesn't reboot on its own though (at least not yet), so assuming setting the Edge up as a MoCA client only solves my issue I'll keep it this way.

I don't use HDR on mine at all, but there is some sort of incapability with Dolby Vision and Netflix with one of my Vizio TVs. It could be bandwidth related and its possible a better cable will work, but I feel it was related to a firmware update where they added HDR10+ and the netflix app doesn't understand how to handle HDR10+ and DV being on the same TV. Apple TV and nvidia shield devices had similar issues, but these apps on the Tivo don't get updated much if at all. I saw on the Facebook group someone had the exact same problem I did, they replaced the Edge which still had the same problem, when HDR was turned off Netflix would work though. This problem could also be fixed now either by Vizio or Tivo, my Edge is in a completely different room at this point and I haven't bothered to retest.


----------



## thehepcat (Jan 9, 2002)

boydn1 said:


> I've had mine with Spectrum SDV cable for about a month and LOVE it!


Good to know. My Roamio has had endless Spectrum SDV issues, so the current sale has me salivating. Thanks!


----------

